# Upcoming Schuyler KJV according to evangelicalbible.com



## Claudiu (Nov 7, 2012)

Latest post:

"SCHUYLER KJV will use the current Trinitarian Bible Society Westminster Reference Bible and bind it in Goatskin, Art-gilt edging, 4 ribbon markers, Leather lined, - I believe it will be another instant classic."
https://www.facebook.com/evbible/posts/10151158480273264


----------



## Jeff Burns (Nov 8, 2012)

I can hear the conversations now... 

Him: "Honey, I know I said I wouldn't buy another KJV after I got the longprimer 2 years ago, and again when I got the Clarion last year, but this is _honestly_ the last KJV I'll ever need."

Her: "Right..."

Him: "You don't understand! This one has over 200,000 cross references *and* the WCF in the back!"

Her: "Doesn't that new computer program you just got have a search function and the WCF and every other confession ever made?"

Him: "You mean Logos 5? Well, yes it does, but this is different! Logos 5 doesn't go with me everywhere! This one is portable."

Her: "I thought that's why you got the iPad 3?"

Him: "But this one is bound in highland goatskin!"

Her: "Right..."


----------



## Claudiu (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff Burns said:


> I can hear the conversations now...
> 
> Him: "Honey, I know I said I wouldn't buy another KJV after I got the longprimer 2 years ago, and again when I got the Clarion last year, but this is _honestly_ the last KJV I'll ever need."
> 
> ...


----------



## caddy (Nov 8, 2012)

Now that's funny !! ^


----------



## Josh Williamson (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe I missed it, but I don't see any mention of it having the WCF in the Bible, but rather only using the Westminister Reference Bible (which doesn't use the confession). The only difference seems to be publisher, and the goatskin. 

Trinitarian Bible Society


----------



## Claudiu (Nov 16, 2012)

Josh Williamson said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I don't see any mention of it having the WCF in the Bible, but rather only using the Westminister Reference Bible (which doesn't use the confession). The only difference seems to be publisher, and the goatskin.
> 
> Trinitarian Bible Society



You're right. I don't think it will have the Confessions. I assumed it would because it's a Schuyler, but that was hasty of me.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Claudiu said:


> Jeff Burns said:
> 
> 
> > I can hear the conversations now...
> ...



Double...


----------



## Pastor Brett (Dec 8, 2012)

*Now That's Funny Inded!*



Jeff Burns said:


> I can hear the conversations now...
> 
> Him: "Honey, I know I said I wouldn't buy another KJV after I got the longprimer 2 years ago, and again when I got the Clarion last year, but this is _honestly_ the last KJV I'll ever need."
> 
> ...



Love it! Premium Bible Addicts TOTALLY get this. My wife says, "You want another fancy Bible, then sell some of the ones you got to pay for it."


----------

